# Catchphrases and greetings for lazy villagers



## Buster Bunny (Jul 18, 2016)

My only lazy villager is Puck, so I came with "Feed me, please" and "feed me".
I find humorous when a lazy villager ask for food, which is one of the reasons which I can't just let Puck move out.

For lazy cat greetings I came with "Hello, catfood!"

Any suggestion for catchphrases and greetings for lazy villagers?


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jul 18, 2016)

i dont wanna talk!

Ughhhhh

Too far.


----------



## maplecheek (Jul 18, 2016)

Why am I standing up?

Is it time to go home yet?


----------



## Mothership (Jul 18, 2016)

I usually give my lazies Boo-YAH!!! as a greeting.


----------



## maplecheek (Jul 18, 2016)

YOLO


----------



## dudeabides (Jul 18, 2016)

I make my frog best friend go around asking if anyone has got any flies.  I like when I'm walking around in the afternoon and he greets me with 'good morning' cause I feel the same way.


----------



## Licorice (Jul 18, 2016)

I usually give them something boring like "yo" lol


----------



## vel (Jul 18, 2016)

i give them surfer phrases, like dude, or surf's up idk


----------



## nintendoanna (Jul 18, 2016)

choke me daddy is a common greeting in my town


----------



## ArtsyDreamer (Jul 19, 2016)

I like to give Punchy cute stuff like "gimme a hug" and "I'm adorable" x3 I tend to give Dizzy references to my favorite shows, or sometimes I just make him say "I like pie"


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 19, 2016)

"om nom" "zzzz"


----------



## CJODell62 (Jul 19, 2016)

I gave Beau the greeting "Howdy bucko" and the catchphrase "yahoo".


----------



## Lethalia (Jul 19, 2016)

I used "yawnnnn" at some point, since all Derwin did was talk about needing a nap or something when he was in my town xD


----------

